# My friend really fvcked himself...



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright brothers,

I'm looking for some feedback from you guys. This is in regards to my friend. I'm going to be blunty honest about what he does and how he does his stuff... but keep in mind, I have told him to listen to me and my advice prior to doing anything (he neglected my advice).

So, my buddy is 25 and has been using NPP @ 300mg/wk and Prop @ 600/wk APPROX. When I say approximately, he doesn't follow a pattern for injections. He may do 3 days following the last, or even a week later. On top of this, he has been using no AI. He drinks socially and same goes for rec drug use. 

Today he had informed me he has been extremely moody, upset, depressed, suicidal thoughts etc.... So, I gave him some left over estane of mine and told him to use that at .5mg ED. My thoughts are that his estrogen levels may have been elevated on top of a decrease in his serotonin levels.

Maybe he should just stop pinning altogether and hop on PCT? 

Appreciate any help guys. 


-GS


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably a combination of his hormones going up and down, high e then low e and just ratardness.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 17, 2015)

Tell him to get his giant head unlodged from his fukkin butthole and get a clue. This can be dangerous stuff. He needs blood work asap.


----------



## bvs (Feb 17, 2015)

He needs a good slap to the face and a visit to the doctor


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 17, 2015)

Get him on an AI and then caber.  Hopefully some things work themselves.  

Or have him start pct.  Whatever, but one of the two


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 17, 2015)

why caber?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd keep him on but drop the test to 200mg a week, ditch the npp and get him on ai and get his estro straightened out. I doubt he has the shit for pct and it will probably just make it worse.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 17, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> why caber?



Because running nand without  E2 in check might have elevated his prolactin levels


----------



## bvs (Feb 17, 2015)

if you can convince him to, get bloodwork done and get him off the gear and on a hcg blast and a nolva+clomid pct. but he sounds a bit stubborn (and frankly, stupid) so if you cant convince him to stop the gear, get him on an AI (arimadex or aromasin) and a DA (caber or prami) and if possible HCG. if all fails (its not ideal) but if you could get him to drop the NPP and just go test alone it would be an improvement on his bad choices so far. 

and still give him the aforementioned slap to the face


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 17, 2015)

This is where I would say I fkn told you and when your ready to listen and follow my advice come talk to me otgerwise your wasting my time...enjoy the rollercoaster...you paid for it...smh and walking away

I see this shit so much I just dont give a fk anymore. Or its a guy that trips out over a sensitive nipple and stops at 6 weeks because he doesnt want to spend money on anti e or pct...cool bro later


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't let him watch the lifetime channel


----------



## mickems (Feb 17, 2015)

if he doesn't take his own stuff on any kind of schedule, giving him estane won't guarantee he's gonna take it. He may just have to learn the hard way. IME you can't change a persons mind unless they want to change. ---------- "In the abundance of water, the fool is thirsty" B.M.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 17, 2015)

This would never happen if he was hulk....


----------



## Paolos (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't fuking understand that shit. Make a dosing chart, check the box each time you dose and your golden. I must be getting anal in my old age!


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 17, 2015)

Paolos said:


> I don't fuking understand that shit. Make a dosing chart, check the box each time you dose and your golden. I must be getting anal in my old age!



I do the same thing with a dry erase board when I'm on cycle.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 17, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> I do the same thing with a dry erase board when I'm on cycle.



Same here, I make a simple Xcel file where I mark down pins, dose, ancillaries and track my weight. Really takes just a few secs to update and avoid the dreaded "did I take my AI yesterday?" question.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuk him. Buy him a gift certificate to Victoria secrets and tell him to go buy himself some new panties.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Tell him to get his giant head unlodged from his fukkin butthole and get a clue. This can be dangerous stuff. He needs *blood work asap*.



^^ This. You're going in blind and just guessing if he doesn't have bloods to work with.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 17, 2015)

I would have him drop the npp go to a cruise dose of tp 50mg eod and introduce a longer ester of test also at a cruise dose 200 or 250mg whatever  . give him 4 weeks for the longer ester to set in  and drop the tp


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yeah I track everything I do and get my advice from you guys prior to starting anything... Unfortunately my friend doesn't do the same. Hopefully he learns.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 17, 2015)

We're not doctors. Anyone that says "suicidal thoughts" should immediately be sent to a doctor.


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 18, 2015)

hormone's are no game , you start messing around with this stuff you had better pay attention to what you are doing and be strict with your schedule


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2015)

this is the problem with dumbasses..Tell him to get blood work done..No other way to see whats going on..dumbass niggaz


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2015)

joliver said:


> We're not doctors. Anyone that says "suicidal thoughts" should immediately be sent to a doctor.



This is wise, IMO.


----------



## Get Some (Feb 18, 2015)

A plan is only good if you follow it... consistency is it's own model for success

Tell this guy to come off completely and get his life in order before exploring again

Oh, and you have to earn the right to sign your posts "-GS"


----------



## jlai928 (Apr 12, 2015)

damn that's rough.


----------



## Dusty Mason (May 11, 2015)

It's a pity bro...(( First of all I think he need to get to the doctor(


----------



## Gt500face (May 11, 2015)

Dusty Mason said:


> It's a pity bro...(( First of all I think he need to get to the doctor(



Pretty sure you're not supposed to have that link to your store on there bro. Just a heads up


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> Pretty sure you're not supposed to have that link to your store on there bro. Just a heads up



You're absolutely right and it's been taken care of


----------



## gymrat827 (May 11, 2015)

so hows it working out for this dude?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 10, 2015)

He's been off for 5 months... Or so he says. Im sick of helping buddies who ask for help but ultimately don't really want help. 

"Can't help those who don't want help"

I learn, research, and listen to my UG fam. I think he is doing better, but I'm done giving him my advice. He doesn't deserve it.


----------

